# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  Xbox one kinect as scanner

## scobo

Anyone tried using the Xbox one kinect as a 3d scanner ?
I've tried with the xbox 360 kinect using Skanect but the results were pretty rubbish.
Just wondered if anyone's tried the new kinect and if there's any improvement in quality.

----------


## macouno

There's also a program called "Brekel" which seems to work ok. http://brekel.com/

----------


## Tiger

Yep, i used it with Artec Studio trial version. Not the best result, but quite suitable for me.

----------

